# Take time to smell the "roses"



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=34169&stc=1&d=1381879874


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Awww!!! :love5:


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Awwww!! What a cutie pie!! I just love her little chi shape!!!


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

So adorable.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Was there ever a bottom so cute! It's a gorgeous picture, and definitely one for the album.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

lilbabyvenus said:


> Awww!!! :love5:


There is just something about puppies !!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

woodard2009 said:


> Awwww!! What a cutie pie!! I just love her little chi shape!!!


Puppy Love, puppy breath, puppy antics=Unconditional Love!!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Baby Girls Mom said:


> So adorable.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


puppy's are such a privilege to have, something to be cherished! Have you had a chi before? I think ours are about the same age. Lily is not my first dog....she is our first chi!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

SarahJG said:


> Was there ever a bottom so cute! It's a gorgeous picture, and definitely one for the album.


Ha,ha,ha...you are so right! She reminds me of Bambi! We are so smitten with her. She is one of many dogs we have had. We never knew what Chi Love was.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

She's so cute and tiny!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> She's so cute and tiny!


Thanks!! We are so in love with this breed. Chi's are new to us, so we are learning a lot. She thinks she is 10 ft. Tall.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

debrawade10 said:


> Thanks!! We are so in love with this breed. Chi's are new to us, so we are learning a lot. She thinks she is 10 ft. Tall.


Aww they're really amazing dogs aren't they?  I grew up with mostly big dogs so I never imagined myself with chihuahuas before... until my mum got one and I just fell in love with the breed too. Now I couldn't imagine myself without a chi!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Awwww yesss, enjoy life beautiful <3


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Your baby is so adorable, she is definitely one of my favorites, I love her coloring!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks! It's hard not to fall in love with these guys. My sisters are Mexican Frenchies, (chihuahua x freach bulldog). They are 2 yrs. so just got out of the puppy stage. This is our first Chi. 
Mia & Raisin were 2 pounds at 8 weeks and one our 8 pounds. That got me indoctrinated with small dogs and the issues that go along with it.
Having a pup this small however is terrifying at times. She plays like a maniac and terrorizes her two sisters. They adore her so I just worry that she will hurt herself. 
She is a sturdy little thing. <3


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

AnnHelen said:


> Awwww yesss, enjoy life beautiful <3


Life is amazing AnnHelen! When you add in these BEAUTUFUL creatures that we are privledged to have in our lives...it is even better!
We didn't intend to have another dog. We have two Mexican Frenchie , (chihuahua x French bulldog), sisters they are just over 2 yrs. old. We saw Lily and fell head over heals for the little sweetie. 
She is full of it and plays non-stop with her two sisters, they adore her.


----------



## Ravioli's person (Sep 21, 2013)

What a great shot! The perfect little moment. So sweet! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Ravioli's person said:


> What a great shot! The perfect little moment. So sweet!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ha,ha,ha, yes, if only always had the camera ready!! Loving the puppy stage and trying to preserve with pics.. My other two Mexican Frenchie sisters are just a little over 2 yrs. and still act like puppies.
Lily loves to play and wrestle with them, so there is always a whirlwind of activity around here. I have to be quick with the camera! Thanks


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

She is beyond adorable!!!


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

What a cute picture, I absolutely love her colouring


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

She is simply precious. I love how curious they are. Love to check things out momma!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Jayda said:


> She is simply precious. I love how curious they are. Love to check things out momma!


That what is so wonderful and worth sharing about puppies!!! That always bring smiles!


----------

